# 2,000,000 Hits



## Harley Quinn (Oct 10, 2008)

Yay:D *throws confetti*


----------



## Butterfree (Oct 10, 2008)

Damn you. >:/ I wanted that.

How do you like the new splash?


----------



## Harley Quinn (Oct 10, 2008)

Aww, it's cute...nice and simple looking.


----------



## Crazy Linoone (Oct 10, 2008)

Congratz Butterfree! And I agree with the cute and nice and simple part. Very well done~

Well, you can't exactly trust my opinion of sprits, since I suck at spriting quite badly. 

Magikarp Quest... Can't wait!


----------



## OrangeAipom (Oct 10, 2008)

I like how there's not anything to read. :3 It gets a bit distracting for me.

I'm a bit bothered by how the head is thinner than the body, but that's probably just your style.

The nose-thing looks a bit misaligned. Maybe you could move it a pixel or two to the right or something.

The antenna are on the edge of the outline instead of on the forehead. Maybe you could extend the bottom of its right antenna to match the one on the left's.

The wing's lines look a bit rough in a few places. I'd point them out if I knew how to do that in text. The lines near the shadows the feet casts look thicker than the other lines, but in a way that's more pixelated. I'm not sure how you could fix it, though.

There might be more, but I don't have time.


----------



## Desolater66 (Oct 10, 2008)

OrangeAipom said:


> I like how there's not anything to read. :3 I'm a bit bothered by how the head is thinner, not just shorter, than the body, but that's probably just your style.
> 
> The nose-thing looks a bit misaligned. Maybe you could move it a pixel or two to the right or something.
> 
> ...


butterfrees got 2.000.000 hits man dose that not mean anything?.  xD

The sprite looks cool I mean I doont know much about creating them but it looks good to me.

Congradulations.


----------



## o_O (Oct 10, 2008)

OrangeAipom said:


> I like how there's not anything to read. :3 I'm a bit bothered by how the head is thinner, not just shorter, than the body, but that's probably just your style.
> 
> The nose-thing looks a bit misaligned. Maybe you could move it a pixel or two to the right or something.
> 
> ...


YAY NICE COMMENTS ORANGEAIPOM! SO MUCH FOR CELEBRATING 2,000,000 HITS FOR BUTTERFREE FROM YOU HUH?

No but seriously, nice job Butterfree :D Love your site, keep up the awesome work!


----------



## Alexi (Oct 10, 2008)

Gratz, Butterfree. ^_^ I'm happy for ya. Your site is truly amazing. I love it muchly. Onward to three million!


----------



## OrangeAipom (Oct 10, 2008)

o_O said:


> YAY NICE COMMENTS ORANGEAIPOM! SO MUCH FOR CELEBRATING 2,000,000 HITS FOR BUTTERFREE FROM YOU HUH?


She asked how people liked the splash. I liked it.

I think two million hits are okay, but it's not as if the website changes. There's a game comming up soon, but that'd probably get its own thread.


----------



## Desolater66 (Oct 10, 2008)

OrangeAipom said:


> She asked how people liked the splash. I liked it.
> 
> I think two million hits are okay, but it's not as if the website changes. There's a game comming up soon, but that'd probably get its own thread.


For the avarage attention-span to be 7 seconds for the majority of people I think 2.000.000 hits is beter then ok

Its not always what changes this forum or site  needs that counts its whats driving people to come back here and knowing your target demographic audience  The changes are not fast but people are still attracted to this place and the site..


----------



## Adnan (Oct 10, 2008)

Hurrah! 

Go TCoD!

I'm sure we can get 10mil hits pretty soon :3


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Oct 10, 2008)

Yayz!

Heh, Magikarp Quest sounds pretty good. And the splash is pure awesomesauce.


----------



## Shadowstar (Oct 10, 2008)

It's awsome!

I never thought a site could get so many hits! 

*throws huge party with confetti and cake and all that junk*


----------



## opaltiger (Oct 10, 2008)

> Damn you. >:/ I wanted that.


Remember prime numbers.


----------



## Old Catch (Oct 10, 2008)

Congratualtins Butterfree! :D I really like the new splash too.


----------



## Darksong (Oct 10, 2008)

I can't get to the splash. Would someone please give me the URL to the splash page? Thanks.

Anyway, yay! *celebration*

Wait... six zeroes, one two. Two million! :D I've been waiting for this!


----------



## Lucas₇₅₅ (Oct 10, 2008)

Shadowstar said:


> I never thought a site could get so many hits!


Uh... Google, maybe?

This site would have about a zillion hits if you counted the forums and every other page.
But good job, and keep up the great work! And pages! And games! And theories! And... stuff.


----------



## Echo (Oct 10, 2008)

Yay Butterfree!

The site has come far from eye-hurting colors and horrible BGM...


----------



## Renteura (Oct 10, 2008)

Ooh, a new splash?

*checks*

Nice job Butterfree. ;D


----------



## #1 bro (Oct 11, 2008)

I like the new splash: the old ones generally weren't funny and didn't really make a good first impression. The new one is nice and simple. :)


----------



## Old Catch (Oct 11, 2008)

The splash is here. It's just dragonflycave.com.



> I like the new splash: the old ones generally weren't funny and didn't really make a good first impression. The new one is nice and simple. :)


D: I thought that Charizard getting drunk with the Spindas was funny and cute. D:


----------



## Butterfree (Oct 11, 2008)

BiPolarBear said:
			
		

> The splash is here. It's just dragonflycave.com.


No, it's not. The splash is designed so that it checks if your style cookie is set, and if it is, it redirects you straight to the front page so that you won't have to see it every time you visit the site.

But the link is the second link on the site menu; to make it not redirect you, you just use http://www.dragonflycave.com/index.aspx?redirect=no.


----------



## Old Catch (Oct 11, 2008)

Butterfree said:


> No, it's not. The splash is designed so that it checks if your style cookie is set, and if it is, it redirects you straight to the front page so that you won't have to see it every time you visit the site.
> 
> But the link is the second link on the site menu; to make it not redirect you, you just use http://www.dragonflycave.com/index.aspx?redirect=no.


Ooh. I didn't know that. Nevermind then. ^^;


----------



## Dannichu (Oct 11, 2008)

Aww, I love it~

Well done, Butterfree! :D


----------



## Dewgong (Oct 11, 2008)

Congradulations, that's quite an acomplishment... :)


Echo said:


> horrible BGM...


I loved that stuff... :(


----------



## Autumn (Oct 12, 2008)

Congrats. ^^ I recruited a Yanma yesterday in Mystery Dungeon, and instead of naming it TCoD like I normally do (it _is_ a dragonfly, after all), I named it Twomillion.

Ahh, I remember one million... *nostalgia*


----------



## Butterfree (Oct 12, 2008)

I remember 10,000. :P


----------



## Dewgong (Oct 12, 2008)

Aaah, so do I. x3


----------



## OrangeAipom (Oct 12, 2008)

I think the earliest I remember is the Autumn splash. D: Fail.


----------

